# the best matches of sunday 19/12/2021



## wawbet (Dec 19, 2021)

*La liga


*​Real Madrid - Cadiz: a La Liga Matchday 18 match to be followed live on TV on beIN 2 this Sunday, December 19, 2021 from 9:00 p.m.

 Need more info on this match and the broadcasts of Spanish league matches in general? You are on the right page, we explain everything to you. Real Madrid welcome Cadiz to Santiago Bernabeu as part of La Liga Matchday 18. At the top of the standings with 42 points and eight lengths ahead of runners-up Sevilla FC, the club from the Spanish capital is aiming for an eleventh straight win in all competitions, and an eighth in the league.

 Last weekend, Carlo Ancelotti’s White House won the derby at home against Diego Simeone’s Atletico Madrid (2-0) on goals from Karim Benzema and Marco Asensio. The Merengues leave with the favor of the predictions against an Andalusian formation 18th with 13 points and relegated to two lengths of the first non-relegation Elche. In the league, Cadiz has not won in the last four days and remains in a draw at home against Granada (1-1).

 Real Madrid v Cádiz lineups At the moment, the squad roster trend is as follows. Come back to topmercato.com an hour before the start of the match, and we'll give you the official Real Madrid - Cadiz lineup. Real Madrid, the probable line-up: Courtois - Vazquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy - Kroos, Casemiro, Camavinga - Hazard, Jovic, Vinicius. Cadiz, the probable roster: Ledesma - Akapo, Fali, Cala, Espino - Fernandez, Jonsson, Alarcon - Alejo, Lozano, Arzamendia. Real Madrid - Cadiz, on which channel to watch this match live?

 The Spanish championship can be seen on beIN Sports channels in full for the 2021-2022 season. 

Therefore, follow the Real Madrid - Cadiz score in our results section. Cards, goals, substitutions: follow this game minute by minute. Liga: the TV program today This season, to watch La Liga, you will therefore have to subscribe to the beIN offer, which is distributed by Canal + ... Other matches in the Spanish league are being played this Sunday, December 19, 2021

Getafe - osasuna

Bilbao - Betis seville



Premier league​


​It's a Premier League half-day ahead of us this weekend. And again, if all goes well: English clubs are hit by an epidemic caused by the Omicron variant, and half of the matches have already had to be postponed. Here is what should be the program for Sunday except last minute change, 

with in particular the meetings of Manchester City, and Chelsea, and to finish the shock Tottenham-Liverpool.

 There is often suspense in the Premier League, but here is one that we would have done well: whether the meetings can take place. Since last week, several clubs have been facing numerous cases of Covid-19 in their squads, and matches must be postponed, 

while other teams can play, but without having 3, 4 or 5 players, tested positive. It is therefore a real worry that lurks in England, just a week before the big meeting of Boxing Day, this period so busy and decisive. If all goes well we can still enjoy 5 matches on Saturday and Sunday
read more 








						the best matches of sunday 19/12/2021
					

wawbetting is the home of free football betting tips and predictions.Get free daily tips from professional betting tipsters,use our free betting tips




					wawbet.blogspot.com


----------

